# BVI Charter Companies



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I am going to charter in the BVI's early next year, and am starting to plan now. I sailed there early this year on a private boat (Swan 48). It will be just me and my fiancee, so we will probably get a 35-40 ft monohull, but I am still flexible about vessel choice. 

As always, cost is a consideration, though not necessarily determinative. If it takes spending top dollar to get a reliable boat then that is what I will do. But if I can get a reliable boat that may not be brand new cheaper, I would rather spend the money elsewhere.

Can I get some recomendations for chartering companies to jump start my research?


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

We've chartered in the BVI's twice first time with Moorings second time with BVI Yacht Chaterers. You get a little more with Moorings in terms of newer boat, and nicer facilities if you spend the first night on the boat in the marina, but other than that VI Yacht charters was pretty comparable for less money. On our next trip we will probably go back to BVIYC.


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you need a captain? This makes a difference in my opinion.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Moorings or Sunsail. You get what you pay for. 

One thing I noticed was that Moorings seem to have a roving repair service with guys on a power cat getting to boats with problems pretty quickly.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I will not need a captain.


----------



## Bad Crew (Oct 21, 2011)

i have read several barbecues of Conch Charters, check out charterexpert.com. I would like to know what you do since I will be chartering in early January 2012. Thanks and good luck.
J


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

I started chartering in 1995. First in the USVI, then the BVI.
Most recent first: Pro Valor, w/Jim and Cecelia (there's a guy who sold the company trying to charter under this name also): 4 times, TMM, more than 5, BVI yacht charters 1, Catamaran Co 1, Sunsail 1, Moorings 1. Pro Valor worked the hardest for us, finding boats to meet our time slot. That's why we did our last 4 charters with them. TMM, also on the 'good' list. In the end, it is more than who had the newer boats, it was the feeling that you had the company working for you. 
We now own a catamaran (not for charter) in the islands and as an owner i'd lean towards Pro Valor as my first choice for a charter operator to manage my boat.. PM if i can help. Joe/Ocean City/St John


----------



## edneff (Jun 22, 2010)

*First BVI Charter*

We are chartering a Lagoon 400 from BVI YC in February. This will be my first time chartering in the BVI's and first time on a cat.

It's also been years since I have skippered a larger sailboat, so I decided to get the "Captain check out" on my first day. They charge $150 for that, which seems fine, but I am wondering how long this will take...

My big concern is that after a two hour or so checkout we will be hard pressed to get away to an anchorage for the first night and will end up on the dock in Roadtown...

Any idea what to expect, or suggestions for a nearby anchorage for our first night out?

Tks


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

You could easily make Fat Hog's Bay and anchor out or Soper's Hole and grab a mooring. Dinghy your skipper ashore and send him home in a cab. You could even do Marina Cay and have him take the free ferry to Trellis and a cab home.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

edneff said:


> We are chartering a Lagoon 400 from BVI YC in February. This will be my first time chartering in the BVI's and first time on a cat.
> 
> It's also been years since I have skippered a larger sailboat, so I decided to get the "Captain check out" on my first day. They charge $150 for that, which seems fine, but I am wondering how long this will take...
> 
> ...


Your best bet is Little Harbour on the end of Peter Island. A beautiful spot. get right in close where it`s not so deep. Straight across from Roadtown. I think the skipper stays with you for the day and if you`re ok they`ll pick him up and you`ll be on your own.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

edneff said:


> We are chartering a Lagoon 400 from BVI YC in February. This will be my first time chartering in the BVI's and first time on a cat.
> 
> It's also been years since I have skippered a larger sailboat, so I decided to get the "Captain check out" on my first day. They charge $150 for that, which seems fine, but I am wondering how long this will take...
> 
> ...


If you want to pick up a mooring, The Bight has 80 and is an easy sail from Road Town. It gives you your best chance of picking one up if it getting late and if you aren't lucky, you can always anchor. But ask your checkout skipper, he's sure to have a suggestion.


----------



## edneff (Jun 22, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> You could easily make Fat Hog's Bay and anchor out or Soper's Hole and grab a mooring. Dinghy your skipper ashore and send him home in a cab. You could even do Marina Cay and have him take the free ferry to Trellis and a cab home.


That sounds like a plan. Can you take a wag at how long to sail to Soper's Hole or Marina Cay?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Roadtown to Soper's is probably two hours under most conditions. Marina Cay will be three or a bit more if you sail all the way as you'll be tacking.

Another alternative if the Captain is willing and locally connected is to go to Cooper Island and snag a ride home from a dive company, Deliverance, or even the employee shuttle. That will cost you more to get him home, but Cooper is an easy 2 hour close reach, one tack.


----------



## edneff (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt replies. I checked with BVI YC and they confirmed that we can drop the captain off and pay his fare home... Now we can plan with confidence.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

I’ll let you decide how long it will take but Soper Hole is about 8 nautical miles from Road Town and Marina Cay about 9. Typically Sopers Hole will be roughly downwind and Marina Cay mostly upwind. Conventional wisdom is that the wind is from NE at the beginning of the year becoming SE from February until Hurricane Season approaches. You can expect 10 to 20 knots occasionally higher – “your wind speed may vary”. Occasionally there will be a “North Swell” when the wind comes from the NW (ish), in which case you should avoid anchoring/mooring in Cane Garden Bay, around Dog Islands or SE end of Virgin Gorda - it gets quiet uncomfortable. 

Your charter company may give you one but a really useful planning tool is Cruising the Virgin Islands planning map from Fine Edge. It has recommended “cruising routes” with waypoints marked and a list of waypoints with Lat/Long. If you have a handheld GPS you can program in the waypoints ahead of time which makes it quick and easy to program routes (not that navigating in the BVI is very difficult). You can get it from West Marine, Amazon or fineedge.com, and probably a bunch of other places too.

Have fun – you’ll love it.


----------

